# Allroad warranties



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*allroad*


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: Allroad warranties (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

I'll check which 3rd party warranty I got when I get home tonight, but it covers everything that usually goes on the Allroad + more & it wasn't that bad of a price http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jperryrocks (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Allroad warranties (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

CNA warranty is very good and sold at many car dealerships. Be careful about purchasing shady warrantys on the internet from various companies, some are crap.
It's going to be $3500-4500 for 3/4 year CNA Allroad warranty.


----------



## jperryrocks (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Allroad warranties (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

Not really.
I've see customers with *$8000-9000 *repair bills on allroads. And they didn't even have 100k miles on them. even 02/03 models.
You can sepnd 3-4,000 fixing that air suspension. Blow a Turbo on a 2.7T and your wallet will feel the pain.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Allroad warranties (jperryrocks)*

those high bills are for being charged book time for labor.....I know for a few of us doing the work ourselves is not a problem so we will never hit that high of a bill


----------



## tdiboy4 (Aug 26, 2004)

THANKFULLY my Warranty covered the alt. if you guys have been reading my latest thread regarding the dealer . I called them Mon. & they told me that warranty covered the work , but due to this storm coming (Houston area ) they were cancelling all maint. appointments for Tues. (day of T.S. Eduard) & car would be ready on Wed. Western General is the company that I bought the warranty from . Merc. Benz of Ft. Lauderdale offered this when I bought the car from them & the salesman told me that that's the company they use . When my wife boufht her pre-owned '02 Passat from Momentum VW here in Houston (both Mom. VW & Audi are nextdoor to each other ) they too offered the warranty through Western General . Besides them not covering the airbags last year , so far they've picked up the tab for 1. repl. trans . seal that was leaking 2. Alt. replac 3. air compressor for suspension . Can't wait to see the itemized invoice on labor , parts etc . hopefully i'm still out the orig quote of $299 for the 60K svc . STAY TUNED ........................


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

You have an IM


----------



## gbssvcs (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: Allroad warranties (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

I got a very good one from local Audi dealer; about $4100. Covers everything I was told including the air suspension. That was last April when my 2005 allroad w Tiptronic had exactly 50k miles. 
So far I have had no need for any repair work at all. Surprising having now owned 4 Audis of which I still drive 3. The other two are '91 100 & 200 quattros; tow 200 being a 20v Avant with still low miles.
I'm also thinking from all the messages here and elsewhere that the 2005 allroad is less trouble prone.


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: Allroad warranties (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

Sorry I haven't posted the info yet, but I do know that it was around $2K & covers all suspension, drivetrain, turbo's, & much much more


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: Allroad warranties (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

WERD!
I'll get that info up tonight when I get home


----------



## bluer3204 (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: Allroad warranties (b5in)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b5in* »_WERD!
I'll get that info up tonight when I get home









Any updates on the information for your warranty. Many of us would apreciate it!!


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: Allroad warranties (bluer3204)*

OK, finally...sorry it took soo long:
I paid $1,999 for the "Powertrain Plus" from Performance First, but there are other packages that cover more or less. I thought the suspension was covered on the plan I chose but I guess I misunderstood when I purchased it







, but most of everything else that usually goes wrong is covered & there are plans that do cover the bags, I just accidently chose the wrong one.


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: Allroad warranties (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

that sounds like a good plan too, but with a wife & 3 kids







, I can forget a bonus


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Allroad warranties (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_
that's when you engage in "disinformation" about repairs that "need" to be done to the car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

a shot in the dark here, but I'd say there is no Mrs. BabyFood -
not a good tactic for a long term marrage.
an extra $1200 check that went into a new amp with no word of it to my Mrs. about 16 years ago. it is still brought up now and again -
thats how I know


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Allroad warranties (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_
"she should not control everything"
"lay down the law"

no comment on the divorce thing - never been there.
The purchase was not the issue, it was doing it behind her back. I do not give myself an allowance. I normally just tell her I am going to buy such and such, she normally just rolls her eyes unless the purchases are above the $5k mark, then I have to work on her a bit harder







.
I am a lazy ass bum - I take care of the vehicles, bbq and mow the lawn, which she normally helps mow. I think the laws are overwhelmingly in my favor. Ahh, what the heck enough of that...
I am tossing around the idea of also taking the warranty cost amount, putting it in an account and rolling the dice also. I think to get the same coverage I have now it will be in the area of $3500 to $4000. But like we've all said, turbo replacement or suspension work can eat that in one visit.


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Allroad warranties (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_
jon are you going to pacific waterland in woodburn? i'll be there, and won't be working!







showing the car....









Hadn't planned on that one. The next event I was planning on, is the quattro thing down at PIR, iirc in November.


----------



## spandea (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Allroad warranties (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

i got the 'mechanical' warranty from an audi dealer in denver. that way i can take it any authorized audi mechanic for repairs if need be. it's good for 3 years and/or 50k miles. it covers everything 'mechanical' including the suspension. i made sure of that. it was less than $2k.


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Allroad warranties (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_
not at all familiar with that.... hit me up in PM when that approaches with more information please, if you don't mind. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Finally > http://www.audiclubnw.org/quattrofest_08.html <
Nov 1-2 makes it hard to decide a tire setup - bring extras I guess.
How about you "vr6ninja", it's in your backyard?


----------



## tdiboy4 (Aug 26, 2004)

FINALLY got my car back yesterday . Besides the $299 service , & $204 for battery , $257 sales tax & $50 deductible , my total came out to $831.36 . TOTAL invoice came to $4865.58 , but warranty paid $4291.47 .


----------



## spandea (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Allroad warranties (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_
there's going to be fine print there. that's significantly cheaper than the other warranties researched, which leads me to believe it may not be as comprehensive as you might think.
who is the vendor for the warranty?

yes, you're right about that. it does cover the entire suspension system. trust me, my wife read the ENTIRE warranty before we bought it. i'll check on the vendor for ya.


----------

